# Tatto Artists in Australia?



## Brutal (Sep 16, 2014)

Hi. I am very disappointed with a kangaroo country. I feel myself like in a village. 
I searched for tattoo artists. And their works are laughful, compared to what Russian artists offer. Locals are not even artists, some drunk schmucs, which were too stupid for university. 

Are there any good artists? 
What are prices here? 
I see that quality of products is low, and prices are extremely high.


----------



## Mellie (Aug 25, 2014)

I've picked up a bunch of the larger tattoo magazines from the newsagents, the ones that have features on different artists and shops, and saw a lot of tattoo art that's not great, but I've also found some artists that have a style that I love that way. 
I would suggest at least having a look at some magazines, since they're showing off their best work in them, and they usually credit the artist.
I'm sure that there's facebook pages of people bragging about their tattoos and who made them too, if that's more your thing.


----------

